# Photos of Alpha CC



## r_517 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Photos of Alpha CC (Edge Piece Uploaded)*

EDIT: New pictures about corner pieces and edge pieces are available here on the homepage of Alpha's website.(just skip the long article thing if u can't read Chinese;p)

Original post by Alpha's designer.






offer two sets of springs.





super corner-cutting; offer "center-piece opener"





very light weight (the right one is MiniA)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks beautiful.


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 11, 2010)

When is this being released?


----------



## theace (Dec 11, 2010)

So now I'm wondering whether I should get the Alpha - V or this...


----------



## d521yts (Dec 11, 2010)

theace said:


> So now I'm wondering whether I should get the Alpha - V or this...


 
thats what i'm wonder as well lol
it looks like it'll be a good cube.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 11, 2010)

It looks like its going to be amazing for reverse and regular corner cuts.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2010)

XD Center piece "opener"


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see it's "super corner-cutting."


----------



## MEn (Dec 11, 2010)

I want some pictures of the mech


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2010)

Edges look hollow and not entirely capped.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks scarily good.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 11, 2010)

Kewb.


----------



## theace (Dec 11, 2010)

For some reason, i think it might have something similar to the dayan design.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

theace said:


> For some reason, i think it might have something similar to the dayan design.


 
Yeah. The four holes that the center and corner meet look quite large.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 11, 2010)

Crap, see the spring. it needs washers


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 11, 2010)

Do...want...cube


----------



## avgdi (Dec 11, 2010)

That cube looks amazing. I will definitely get one.


----------



## AndyK (Dec 11, 2010)

Me love it long time


----------



## BigSams (Dec 11, 2010)

Whoa those are some pretty big gaps at the inner corners. I wonder how much it pops.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 11, 2010)

<3


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone know when it's going to come out?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 11, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Whoa those are some pretty big gaps at the inner corners. I wonder how much it pops.


 
as the designer stated few days ago, CC has a good balance between anti-pop and speedsolving

and to all questions about the date, inner structure etc, i have to say i've transported everything the designer posted here. so


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

r_517 said:


> as the designer stated few days ago, CC has a good balance between *anti-pop *and speedsolving
> 
> and to all questions about the date, inner structure etc, i have to say i've transported everything the designer posted here. so


 
My first Alpha-1 (Old) wasn't like dat!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 11, 2010)

Woah, the holes look pretty big. The amount of locking up looks slim and the corner cutting may be phenomanol. I can't wait for the reviews!


----------



## Erzz (Dec 11, 2010)

I want one even if they don't come in black


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 12, 2010)

i might get one if it comes in pink.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 12, 2010)

They should make a yellow one and call it CC lemon.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 12, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> They should make a yellow one can call it CC lemon.


 win.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 12, 2010)

What are those tong like things for. Reminds me of the xcube thing. I want this so bad.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> *What are those tong like things for.* Reminds me of the xcube thing. I want this so bad.


 
To remove the centers I think.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 12, 2010)

I think to take off the center caps.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 15, 2010)

Update Edge's pic


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 15, 2010)

WTF that looks sexy.. Now make the Ultimate Lubix CC


----------



## EricReese (Dec 15, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> WTF that looks sexy.. Now make the Ultimate Lubix CC


 
*Sigh*

Typically D39 works a lot better with AV's then Lubix. Just because Guhong with lubix is amazing doesn't mean it works with all cubes -_-

edit: To clarify. Lubix is not the be all end all God of lube products. Different lubes work better with different cubes...I am not saying that lubix does not work on AVs


----------



## ianography (Dec 15, 2010)

that cube looks messed up. in a good way.


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 15, 2010)

Not to be completely stupid, but what is CC?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 15, 2010)

The name of the cube


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 15, 2010)

It look weird.


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 15, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> The name of the cube


 
I know that, but does it stand for anything? Any meaning at all behind it?


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


>


 
Do not want ;-;
It looks like a broken piece... I hope the cube is good though.


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 16, 2010)

Edges are amazing! The more wierd looking the better! Personal i thought the guhong and A-V had wierd internals!

Im just waiting for this to come out!


----------



## Drake (Dec 16, 2010)

Look great, but alpha put to much hollow pieces by tyring puting the cube lighter. So the cube can lock up a lot, or be more fragile, or the to. So will need to see if its an great cube. But's its look like an nice dessign.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 16, 2010)

EricReese said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Typically D39 works a lot better with AV's then Lubix. Just because Guhong with lubix is amazing doesn't mean it works with all cubes -_-
> 
> edit: To clarify. Lubix is not the be all end all God of lube products. Different lubes work better with different cubes...I am not saying that lubix does not work on AVs


 Very true. Lubix works well on bad cubes though, to make a huge difference.


Your Mother said:


> I know that, but does it stand for anything? Any meaning at all behind it?


 Chun-Chun. Not even kidding. Either that, or Closed Captionings.


Edward said:


> Do not want ;-;
> It looks like a broken piece... I hope the cube is good though.


 
I think this might be the beta model.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 16, 2010)

Is there D39 on lightake? 
if not, where can I buy it?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> My first Alpha-1 (Old) wasn't like dat!


 
Hahahaha, it sounds like you're implying that in the many many many cubes in that series which came after the "Alpha-1" that the designers haven't learned anything about making cubes that don't pop. The A-1 pops much more compared to A-V or A-III.

That being said, I love the edges, I absolutely love minimalistic cubies.
I'll be getting one when it comes out.


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 16, 2010)

Your Mother said:


> I know that, but does it stand for anything? Any meaning at all behind it?


 
CC stands for 淳淳, which is pronounced chun chun. I don't think it means anything though. It's just the name of the designer on http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=67162.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 16, 2010)

Erzz said:


> Is there D39 on lightake?
> if not, where can I buy it?


 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271


----------



## r_517 (Dec 16, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> CC stands for 淳淳;, which is pronounced chun chun. I don't think it means anything though. It's just the name of the designer on http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=67162.



It's the abbreviations for 传承(Chuan Cheng, which means Transmission or Inheritance), China Cube, Cool Cube and 淳淳(Chun Chun, nickname of the designer)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 17, 2010)

oh no, the number of loops in the spring is infringing the V-cube patent! Now Verde is gonna mess with them....



ON-TOPIC:

darn, so it means inheritence, I thought CC stands for C-cup....

PS:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25811


----------



## r_517 (Dec 18, 2010)

New pictures about corner pieces and edge pieces are available here (just skip the long article thing if u can't read Chinese;p)


----------



## MEn (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought it was going to be a new mechanism ):


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 18, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> CC stands for 淳淳, which is pronounced chun chun. I don't think it means anything though. It's just the name of the designer on http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=67162.


 
There is a slight chance that CC could stand for corner cutting, but doubtful

This cube comes at the perfect time to replace the guhong and lingyun if verdes infringment claim goes through.
At least, until this cube is filed against as well.

But I still want one soooooooooo badly.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 18, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> There is a slight chance that CC could stand for corner cutting, but doubtful


 
lol actually when the designer asked people to guess what CC stood for, i said corner cutting. but it turned out that he never put so much "English" related work into the design


----------



## Shortey (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks smexy.


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 18, 2010)

Verde will probably ban these too...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Verde will probably ban these too...


 
who is this green person you people keep speaking of?


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> who is this green person you people keep speaking of?


 
From what I can tell this is the only person that keeps saying this on all the cube threads.


----------



## Kurbitur (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my Mr.V banned me, now i can't sell me


----------



## cube980 (Dec 18, 2010)

Customizable edges 0_o. This looks like a freaking beast!


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 18, 2010)

cube980 said:


> Customizable edges 0_o. This looks like a freaking beast!


 
Looks to me like you have to assemble the edge pieces.


----------



## cube980 (Dec 18, 2010)

CC stands for ChunChun (whatever that means)


Cool Frog said:


> Looks to me like you have to assemble the edge pieces.


I think it looks like you can either have tabs that hold the edges in or more blockey like the AV.
I translated the article and from what I understand he talks about having different ways to hold the edges in.


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 18, 2010)

r_517 said:


> lol actually when the designer asked people to guess what CC stood for, *i said corner cutting*. but it turned out that he never put so much "English" related work into the design



I said it first. Like 10 posts earlier than you.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 18, 2010)

One of the pictures they have of how heavy it is(I think)
It seems to be lighter than even this


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 18, 2010)

r_517 said:


> It's the abbreviations for 传承(Chuan Cheng, which means Transmission or Inheritance), China Cube, Cool Cube and 淳淳(Chun Chun, nickname of the designer)


 
Sorry my mistake.


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any more news on the cube?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 23, 2010)

CC cube = 3x3 <3
X-Cube = 4x4 <3


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2010)

This cube looks like hardware heaven.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

You'd think the Alpha Vf was crazy enough


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 23, 2010)

Google Chrome Translation of Guojia Description said:


> For a product design, in addition to unbeatable fault tolerance, unrivaled ability to prevent pop, invincible super power and to prevent the stability of viscous, but also need?



Way to raise our expectations to levels>9000


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Way to raise our expectations to levels>9000


 
LOLZ


----------



## kat (Dec 25, 2010)

So, when is it expected to hit the market?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 25, 2010)

kat said:


> So, when is it expected to hit the market?


it is said that samples has been sent to several top cubers in China as well as some foreign cubers who holds/held WR to test.


----------



## zenzzzz (Dec 26, 2010)

So Faz will change ??


----------



## EricReese (Dec 26, 2010)

zenzzzz said:


> So Faz will change ??


 
He said that...where?


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 26, 2010)

EricReese said:


> He said that...where?



I doubt he said any such thing. I think the poster above you (zenzzzz) took a giant leap in logic based on the post above his (r-517).


----------



## EricReese (Dec 26, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> I doubt he said any such thing. I think the poster above you (zenzzzz) took a giant leap in logic based on the post above his (r-517).


 
I know, it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2010)

I remember a while ago when someone posted designs for a cube, people said that having pieces that are too "open" can make it lock up. A few people have already said this, but would the same thing apply to the Alpha CC's edge, or am I missing something?


----------



## kat (Dec 26, 2010)

Anonymous said:


> I remember a while ago when someone posted designs for a cube, people said that having pieces that are too "open" can make it lock up. A few people have already said this, but would the same thing apply to the Alpha CC's edge, or am I missing something?


 
I think that depends a lot on the tension. I think the A-CC has to be pretty tight


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 26, 2010)

mmm I might buy it but i think i want to see a review of it before i buy it. It looks wonderful


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 26, 2010)

BTW I heard that it will be released after some top cubers who got the cube tested it. I think it will be released in February/beginning of March


----------



## kat (Dec 26, 2010)

I need a fresh GuHong until then..


----------



## stone (Dec 26, 2010)

it looks like it will cut corners quite well but what about pops?


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 26, 2010)

kat said:


> I need a fresh GuHong until then..


 Sure but for all you know it could be released tomorrow as they have no confirmed date


stone said:


> it looks like it will cut corners quite well but what about pops?


 Depends on tensions... all cubes will pop a lot if you set the tensions really loose.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

kat said:


> I need a fresh GuHong until then..


 
Get one at magic-puzzle-cube.com


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG, it looks like the v-cube 3! This cube will be illegal. XD

Looks awesome


----------



## kat (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Get one at magic-puzzle-cube.com


 
Thx a lot  It's the first site that actually has it listed, and NOT sold out!


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 26, 2010)

Witeden have them stocked aswell.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 27, 2010)

steph1389 said:


> Witeden have them stocked aswell.


 
But MPC is in America.


----------



## Me (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking at the pictures I was amused how more and more rounded centers are getting leading to entertaining the idea if a totally circular center is possible. (I'm fairly sure it wouldn't be functional but it's fun to think about and maybe go buy a cube to hack away at to see what happens)


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahh fair point.

I personaly think, that from looking at the alpha range, over time they seem to be rounding where ever possible. A-V had rounded centres and now this has rounded centers, corners and edges. 
I think that this will be their final change on the outer pieces and they will start messing on the interiors, if they make another.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't care how well it corner cuts, as long as it's fast. Have the testers got them yet?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2010)

To those of you wondering about the performance of the cube, I posted a news article about it a long time ago:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25811


----------



## oval30 (Jan 9, 2011)

hope it comes out before june


----------



## Vinny (Jan 9, 2011)

As long as it's not way overpriced like the X Cube 4, I'll get one... But I definitely won't pay over $20 for a 3x3.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> As long as it's not way overpriced like the X Cube 4, I'll get one... But I definitely won't pay over $20 for a 3x3.



agreed


----------



## Radu (Jan 19, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> To those of you wondering about the performance of the cube, I posted a news article about it a long time ago:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25811


 
What else could have said the inventor of it?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the Official Website Translated

State Test 1 A cc


States began to apply for a cc test sample it!

CC samples will be put to arrive. Thank you for the support of the player. We will be giving the first batch of samples, accepting everyone's feedback, in order to improve the official product.

Because a limited number of testers we will be certain screening.

First, we will meet the needs of the nation's top experts. Free gift will be cc (包邮) to any one in the country average score WCA event master of breaking 13 seconds.

Second, I promised the country a lot to have donated prizes to support the players. This part of the players can get a CC of the sample countries.

Please test by Live Messenger friends, upload the data to Wang, after complete information on the arrangements we will express to you the first time. (No as the data is not passed to Wang's application.)

A connection Taobao State (Click country A's Taobao, the information can be Want to Wang)

I can not meet the first and second, but I like CC, I always have a great support to the country. CC I have the opportunity to get it?

First, because a limited number of CC beta, so we will first meet the domestic needs of the top gurus.

If CC has a surplus that we can continue to be presented to you in other ways. Depending on the specific number of programs we will be, we can always concerned about the country a home, pay attention to the program presented by CC. The first two conditions can not meet the players still have access to the CC's test products.



Significant feedback and more help to the country's friends in a formal new product after it came out and we will continue to arrange payment of the prize.

As a test product, inevitably there are deficiencies, I hope you give us feedback first.

Thank you as always, to the State a support, made the country a credit for everyone.





CC summary of the most common questions

1.cc When did you start selling?

Please note that home page. Released in the near future we will test the samples. Test to see the feedback, we will improve it as soon as possible after the sale.

2.cc what price will be?

version will be a lot of cc, cc a position of a country than five high. Because we will strive to become the strongest and cc to create the most advanced Cube.

3.cc What is the structure?

You can click on the country a cc test 1 Thank you.

Plus there is this.


----------



## steph1389 (Jan 24, 2011)

Summary? The English is really bad.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 24, 2011)

steph1389 said:


> Summary? The English is really bad.


 
My computer translated it


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> My computer translated it


 
Then your computer is bad at English.
Did you proof read this? It is rather hard to read.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 25, 2011)

Because computers translate word for word (for the most part) rather then phrases. You could have fixed up the grammar instead of just directly translating.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 25, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Because computers translate word for word (for the most part) rather then phrases. You could have fixed up the grammar instead of just directly translating.


 
Good example of this is,
Buenamente (Spanish) = Goodly (English)


----------



## iCubeTime (Jan 28, 2011)

This cube will be available at iCubeMart.com. Since iCubeMart has a VERY close relationship with Alpha (like, "friend" close), they have already noticed me about this cube around 1 or 2 months ago. They said the whole feeling and design is going to be extremely different. They also said it will cost more than a standard Alpha (Around 9-10 dollars). Alpha has said to release this cube at a later time early this year.

Also, I currently have a contest running at iCubeMart.com. The winner is going to receive the Alpha CC test version . . . before it even hits the market!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 28, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> They said the whole feeling and design is going to be extremely different. They also said it will cost more than a standard Alpha (Around 9-10 dollars). Alpha has said to release this cube at a later time early this year.


Intersting, When you say more than standard Alpha cube How much more? 2x more seems a bit on the more expensive side but still reasonable.
Very excited for this release.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 28, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> This cube will be available at iCubeMart.com. Since iCubeMart has a VERY close relationship with Alpha (like, "friend" close), they have already noticed me about this cube around 1 or 2 months ago. They said the whole feeling and design is going to be extremely different. They also said it will cost more than a standard Alpha (Around 9-10 dollars). Alpha has said to release this cube at a later time early this year.
> 
> Also, I currently have a contest running at iCubeMart.com. The winner is going to receive the Alpha CC test version . . . before it even hits the market!



that is why ICUBEMART IS THE BEST CUBE STORE EVER!!!!!:tu:


----------



## steph1389 (Jan 28, 2011)

So no release date yet then?

I've been holding off buying a lubix guhong as i want the CC a little bit more.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jan 28, 2011)

i hope it`s not as small as a mini A


----------



## Erzz (Jan 28, 2011)

Icubemart's contest is going til March 10th.
Winner gets a test version CC "before it even hits the market"
CC doesn't seem to be coming out until April/May at the soonest


----------



## steph1389 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahh fair enough, suppose i can treat myself if my revision goes well then.


----------



## theace (Jan 29, 2011)

Where's the contest link? I went to icubemart's page, but I couldn't find any details about the contest. Except for the fact that it exists lol


----------



## r_517 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually there have been loads of threads about the test version of CC. just pasted a random set of them.

The first two have videos.
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=68688
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=68777 
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=69616
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=69032

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=68701
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=69056
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=68555


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 29, 2011)

theace said:


> Where's the contest link? I went to icubemart's page, but I couldn't find any details about the contest. Except for the fact that it exists lol



click the designer button on the top right hand page of icubemart


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 29, 2011)

It looks like it would handle like a LingYun on loose tensions, but without [as many of] the pops. Also, why is it made for the corners to rotate like that so easily?

EDIT: Just saw the part of the video where it pops. []edit in post above.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Mar 26, 2011)

So, is the cc cube still going to be released, or has alpha given up on it?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2011)

From what Ive heard, it's still going to come out.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 26, 2011)

When is it out? Before lun hui?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 26, 2011)

they are offering prototypes to those who buy cubes on their taobao online shop and will modify the molds upon the advice from those who have these prototypes. they didn't mention the release date though


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 26, 2011)

Can you give me the link?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 26, 2011)

Im so excited for this cube.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 29, 2011)

r_517 said:


> If you're smart, if you value your continued existence, if you have any plans about seeing tomorrow, there's one thing you never, ever put in a trap.


 
I freaking love your sig...

And yes, I know what it's from.


----------



## timeless (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone know when its gonna be released?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Apr 28, 2011)

still hasn't been released...


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2011)

It better be good. I'll send it back if it's anything like the Gan's Puzzle. That cube is an epic fail IMO.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 3, 2011)

BUMP
Yaaay I am one of the icubemart winners! I hope to get the cube soon! =D


----------



## Shamankian (May 3, 2011)

SON OF A... Alpha-cubist?  You better make a review of it!!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (May 3, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> SON OF A... Alpha-cubist?  You better make a review of it!!!!


 
I will =D
Plus I am getting the ultimate lubix lunhui. But I ordered that before I found out about the CC.


----------



## Shamankian (May 3, 2011)

FANKS! me loves you long time, promize!


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> BUMP
> Yaaay I am one of the icubemart winners! I hope to get the cube soon! =D


 
When did he announce it? And where?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 3, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> When did he announce it? And where?


 
He sent a PM, I sent him an email with my shipping info, etc.


----------



## Drake (May 3, 2011)

The reason that why Jeffrey didn't anouced it to evryone is because random people will send their shipping address, and say thhat they are 1 of the winners...


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I will =D
> Plus I am getting the ultimate lubix lunhui. But I ordered that before I found out about the CC.


 
I won the lubix elite and then a day later lubix Lunhui comes out. i think Elites are better anyway though.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 9, 2011)

The Alpha CC just shipped about an hour ago, and should be here by Wednesday, the day I get my cast off! It said 1-3 days for shipping. I will have an unboxing+first impressions, then a full review on my channel.


----------



## DistinctThought (May 9, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Edges look hollow and not entirely capped.


 
You're right, and that would stand to reason, considering how light it is.


----------



## jiknm (May 9, 2011)

grr colin seems like you will be getting your alpha cc before me =( NO fair =p Oh well just so excited to get one


----------



## collinbxyz (May 9, 2011)

jiknm said:


> grr co*ll*in seems like you will be getting your alpha cc before me =( NO fair =p Oh well just so excited to get one


 
Two L's, I hate it when people do it with one. I should have an unboxing by Wednesday, as I said before...
Are you one of the winners?


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Two L's, I hate it when people do it with one. I should have an unboxing by Wednesday, as I said before...
> Are you one of the winners?


 
You hate your name being spelled wrong too? My best friend of two years spelled my name "Ein".


----------



## gundamslicer (May 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> You hate your name being spelled wrong too? My best friend of two years spelled my name "Ein".


 
Lolololol


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

Does that help?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Does that help?


 
But my 'username' was collinbxyz not Collin...
*sigh*
Whatever...


----------



## jiknm (May 10, 2011)

I'm a winner,


----------



## cobe (May 11, 2011)

You guys so lucky.


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

So lucky? Was not a big thing of luck...


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Wow, this cube is...


Spoiler



no spoilers =D
But I got the cube today and I am making the review =D


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

You got it today? Lucky, i don't even know if im gona get it this week, cause i live in Canada -.-.


----------



## Shamankian (May 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Wow, this cube is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
TELL ME /RAGERAWRRAWRRAWRRAWRRAWR!


----------



## timspurfan (May 11, 2011)

Mine should come tomorrow, but right now I'm busy with a new prototype of the ZhanCHi  OT: Collin, are you coming to PRO11?


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Is it just a prototype or is it finalized?


----------



## cycle (May 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Wow, this cube is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
FASTER!


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

The prototype, if you mean for the cc.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Expect the review by 6:00 on my channel, than I will go into the assembly (which I did earlier) on pentacubers.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Expect the review by 6:00 on my channel, than I will go into the assembly (which I did earlier) on pentacubers.
And on one of my first five solves, I got my second best time of 14.1x


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Mine should come tomorrow, but right now I'm busy with a new prototype of the ZhanCHi  OT: Collin, are you coming to PRO11?


 
Of course not... I will have baseball every weekend until August.


----------



## ianography (May 11, 2011)

Andy, you're not the only one wishing he could come...


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

The review is uploading on my channel! I will update this post once I have it up!


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

Hmm, fast question you lubed it with what? Lubix?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Drake said:


> Hmm, fast question you lubed it with what? Lubix?


 
I lubed the core, screws and springs with lubix, than I sprayed the pieces with CRC, and finally put a few drops of maru lube. FYI, it is very hard to get the tensions right. =D


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, what the little extra red washer that is on the plan that Jeffrey sended ous? Hmm it's say that video is unvailable.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yeah, what the little extra red washer that is on the plan that Jeffrey sended ous?


 
Nothing... There were two different washers, and two different springs...I used the big washer in place of the red one (according to the chart), and the smaller one at the end, like most cubes. I also used the black springs, which are bigger, and did nothing with the silver springs...I was confused, but it works fine. The only thing I can think of is that the springs are for customizing the cube. Example: Smaller, silver springs make cube faster and less pops, but not as good as corner cuts, etc. But I don't know...


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Why is it taking so long for a 12-13 minute video to process???


----------



## Drake (May 11, 2011)

Is it me or your is super loose?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

Drake said:


> Is it me or your is super loose?


 
Just you...


----------



## Rpotts (May 12, 2011)

collinxbzy - 

do you prefer the cc over a guhong or other dayan?


----------



## Drake (May 12, 2011)

The cube just seems to wable a lot, but anyway, you puted normal sized stickers on? What the diffrence of size between it and the guhong, or lunhui.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 12, 2011)

It is MUCH clickier. I have not tried one, but It sounds like the feel of and Alpha V-f. But also seems much faster, lighter, and can corner cut 40-45 degrees, and reverse cut about as much as a guhong. (Depending on tensions.) I think I like the Dayan cubes a little better still, but this is much faster than them, and I have been getting great times, so I still need to play around with it for another week or so, until I call it my main or not.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 12, 2011)

Drake said:


> The cube just seems to wable a lot, but anyway, you puted normal sized stickers on? What the diffrence of size between it and the guhong, or lunhui.


 
Cubesmith small stickers.


----------



## Hershey (May 12, 2011)

Do you think this is better than any other cube you had so far?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2011)

Would it work well if you would take the little inner edge part out?

Also, change the WR video in you sig.


----------



## cobe (May 13, 2011)

When it will be on the market?


----------



## Drake (May 13, 2011)

I have no idear, but should be soon enought, i would say in 2 months max.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 13, 2011)

Drake said:


> I have no idear, but should be soon enought, i would say in 2 months max.


 
You didn't get it yet, right? When you do, you can use either silver or black spring. I will try to have a video comparing the difference between them, but I'm not sure now. Also, it doesn't come with stickers, or at least mine didn't. It also has to be very tight. And finally, it is _EXTREMELY_ clicky. But that's personal preference. I hope you like it when you get it!


----------



## Drake (May 13, 2011)

The thing is that i live in Canada so i can wait a 1 week more then you, but i shoudl have it next week, if the customs are not to busy. Yeah i know what it don't comme with stickers, and Jeffrey sended an email to say it, but i have cubesmith small stickers so it should be good .


----------



## jiknm (May 13, 2011)

In the same boat as you Drake.


----------



## HelpCube (May 13, 2011)

That looks like a piece of crap. Lock-up heaven.


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 13, 2011)

guhong on steroids


----------



## Drake (May 13, 2011)

Pieces of crap? Hmm in the video the lock up doesn't seems so common, and the way that the pieces are an real pieces of art so.


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Wow, this cube is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
De poo? How much better is it than the Gans Puzzle V1? Being an Alpha and such...


----------



## collinbxyz (May 13, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> De poo? How much better is it than the Gans Puzzle V1? Being an Alpha and such...


 
I don't know the Gans cube, but from Tall's review, it seems a lot better.


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Collin, which cube is your best one?
Alpha CC or Lunhui or any other cube?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 13, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Hey Collin, which cube is your best one?
> Alpha CC or Lunhui or any other cube?


 
Ultimate Lunhui is my favorite for 3x3 speedsolving, but I think the Alpha CC is going to be my main OH cube since it is small, lightweight, and fast. Plus it usually doesn't lock up.


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I don't know the Gans cube, but from Tall's review, it seems a lot better.


 
Gans cube? I don't know that one, I only know the Gans Puzzle...


----------



## collinbxyz (May 13, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Gans cube? I don't know that one, I only know the Gans Puzzle...


 
...isn't it the same thing? =/


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

No man. one of them's a puzzle, the other one's a cube.....


----------



## Clayy9 (May 13, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Gans cube? I don't know that one, I only know the Gans Puzzle...


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_PVC_Type_A_Gans_Puzzle_Magic_Cube_Black-37517


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

I hate it...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2011)

Eh, not liking this cube that much so far.


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Eh, not liking this cube that much so far.


 
which cube? the cc?


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

OH?


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> which cube? the cc?


 
Yea, it just feels too light/rough/clicky. The turning is really bad right now, but it should get better.


----------



## Bapao (May 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, it just feels too light/rough/clicky. The turning is really bad right now, but it should get better.


 
No? So it's like a slight evoloution of the AV-f? Who would have thought?...


----------



## Cool Frog (May 13, 2011)

Sounds so sexily loud. I have this weird obsession with really loud cubes. (However I seem to be slow with them because I try to make them click as much as I can)


----------



## collinbxyz (May 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, it just feels too light/rough/clicky. The turning is really bad right now, but it should get better.


 
I lubed my screws and springs and core with lubix. It's still VERY clicky, but not terrible. Also, make sure the corner pieces are completely together, because mine were out a little bit (Great explaining right?) making it even rougher.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Eh, not liking this cube that much so far.


 
I'll buy it from you if you don't want it...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I lubed my screws and springs and core with lubix. It's still VERY clicky, but not terrible. Also, make sure the corner pieces are completely together, because mine were out a little bit (Great explaining right?) making it even rougher.



Yea, my corners keep randomly twisting by themselves.


----------



## satellitedanny (May 13, 2011)

I can't wait until Lightake has it in stock! IMO lunhui isn't as good as the GuHong because it locks up a little and it's heavy.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 13, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea, my corners keep randomly twisting by themselves.


 
you talking about the cube or your bench?

Just kidding - nice bod bro...


----------



## iCubeTime (May 13, 2011)

Learn about the Alpha CC's final phase test version and the CC's stickers at iCubeMart. NEW INFORMATION ON ALPHA CC'S PROGRESS HERE. 

You will be sent to the home page, just simply scroll downward until you see a section titled "NEW ALPHA CC INFORMATION"


----------



## cobe (May 14, 2011)

Looks like it will take pre order soon.


----------



## Bapao (May 14, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Sounds so sexily loud. I have this weird obsession with really loud cubes. (However I seem to be slow with them because I try to make them click as much as I can)


 
Right? That's why I have this love-hate relationship with my AV-f. It's noisy as a mother-grabber. Annoys the hell out of fellow commuters...Nice...You can't talk as !!LOUD!! as this cube does. This cube is angry and I understand every word it's !!SAYING!!...


----------



## Drake (May 16, 2011)

Mine will maybe arrive today, will tell you if it arrive.


----------



## Drake (May 16, 2011)

Got it right now it's still as terrible as an bran new store bought lol.


----------



## jiknm (May 16, 2011)

Drake said:


> Got it right now it's still as terrible as an bran new store bought lol.


What? I live closer to LA and I still havn't got it...BTW anyone know which washers/springs are the best?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Drake (May 16, 2011)

I puted the smaller spring, but they should make the spring twice longuer, even the black are not ling enought, and they should cap the edges, but as the oposite as the corner to avoid lock ups. Cause corner spin to easily. 

You should get it this week for sure, depends of the customs.


----------



## cycle (May 17, 2011)

maybe u are supposed to put both springs inside?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 17, 2011)

cycle said:


> maybe u are supposed to put both springs inside?


 
No, when I first got it, it wouldn't work...I don't know about this cube. It needs to less clicky, and more stable.


----------



## Drake (May 17, 2011)

No you have the coice of the springs, now it's better but they REALLY need to cap the edges to stop the corners twisting so easily, and by capping them it will probably less clicky.


----------



## Drake (May 17, 2011)

Ohh, just finded sommething, remove the little pieces on evry edges pieces, and your cube will turn 100 times more smoother, but the corner twisting is the same, but the cube is way better. If you try to corner cut to much it will explod but except of that evrything is good.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 17, 2011)

Drake said:


> Ohh, just finded sommething, remove the little pieces on evry edges pieces, and your cube will turn 100 times more smoother, but the corner twisting is the same, but the cube is way better. If you try to corner cut to much it will explod but except of that evrything is good.


 
Wow, it's great! I suggest doing this and using the smaller (silver) springs in if you want it smoother, but the black springs in if you want it to corner cut better.


----------



## Drake (May 17, 2011)

Like i don't think that it make it smoother, (the spring i mean). The black 1 is in plastic if im right and a little bit bigger then the silver 1 that is in metal. The spring only change your cube resistance, like when you pull somme pieces, on much springny feeling it's gona have. The silver spring is smaller but "harder".


----------



## Drake (May 18, 2011)

You get it/one? At first it's feel like crap, but it's feel better and better.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

Drake said:


> You get it/one? At first it's feel like crap, but it's feel better and better.


 
asking again for the something like 90th time 

is it better than the zhanchi


----------



## Drake (May 18, 2011)

Hmm i don't have the Zhanchi... I almost sended my cc to Donovan, but didn't at the end.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 18, 2011)

hehe 
lt surge uses electircpkm 
i like ur avatar  
back on topic 
yeah i take one look at the zhanchi and say dowant whereas i reckon the cc doesn't look as good  
but then looks aren't everything..


----------



## Bapao (May 18, 2011)

Drake said:


> Ohh, just finded sommething, remove the little pieces on evry edges pieces, and your cube will turn 100 times more smoother, but the corner twisting is the same, but the cube is way better. If you try to corner cut to much it will explod but except of that evrything is good.


 
Could you post a photo showing where you removed stuff from the edges and what you removed? I haven't got the cube yet, but I'll be buying one. Haven't been paying attention though, is it available yet?


----------



## Drake (May 19, 2011)

No, will probably be before, or in summer, if you check of what alpha answered to Jeffrey. What i removed? The edges pieces pieces that you can remove and it's still gona work, not the with with the stickers for sure, so it's mean it's the smallest, the 1 that make it look like an "normal edge". Once broken in and with the good tension the cube is great, and with the little pieces removed*. But the only problem is the corner twisting. With the good tension the corner should not twist during a solve except if your are supper ruff cuber. But i hope alpha find. or have find a way how to fix that problem.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

I got mine yesterday. The...



> little pieces on evry edges pieces


...were missing. 
It came preassembled and prelubed. I posted iCubemart asking where the missing bits were. I promptly received a reply saying that the cube was assembled by Alpha themselves and that _they_ left them out on purpose. Apparently people like the cube better that way. 
They offered to send me those pieces with my next order though. Would like to have the cube in its complete form. 
In all, it's a good cube but it can't compete with DaYans offerings.



> is it better than the zhanchi



No, the ZhC is better by quite a long way. I find the CC only slightly better than an AV-f.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> No, the ZhC is better by quite a long way. I find the CC only slightly better than an AV-f.


 
will cross the CC off my list then. Thanks.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> will cross the CC off my list then. Thanks.




I feel slightly uncomfortable influencing your decision like this, but it's probably for the best. 
The ZhC is better than the CC. DaYan have got the formula exactly right and are sticking with it; fine tuning what they initially created in every new cube since the DaYan I. I fully respect Alpha for doing the same, but their core concept is just inferior in comparison to DaYans IMO. Funny how most other brands try to copy Alpha when it would probably be better if they copied DaYan instead. But then again, Alpha is big amongst the Chinese cubers. 

Whoops, the Gans Puzzle is blatantly a DaYan type clone. So Alpha apparently tried and failed. I'm still hoping the Gans 2 will knock my socks off as soon as it arrives. But whereas DaYan have made me a satisfied customer with each and every one of their cubes that I have purchased, Alpha seem to like letting me down with every new cube. 

Am I becoming a fanboy? Maybe I'm just buying too many 3x3x3s...But I love all of them for what they are and enjoy playing with them, even the "crappy" ones


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 17, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I feel slightly uncomfortable influencing your decision like this, but it's probably for the best.



Thanks, and no worries mate.


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 17, 2011)

Where can i buy it?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Where can i buy it?


 
Check my thread.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 17, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> It's like meeting this beautiful girl who ends up having a dick...that you need to tuck back between her thighs before you carry on snogging her.



Umm.. Are you sure its like that?

anyway, what you described sounds like a man...


----------



## Bapao (Jun 17, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Umm.. Are you sure its like that?
> 
> anyway, what you described sounds like a man...



Yeah, I have this distinct feeling that the "CC" is a male too...that I like snogging as long as I don't have to see his dick.


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 17, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The ACC sucks. It's like meeting this beautiful girl who ends up having a dick...that you need to tuck back between her thighs before you carry on snogging her.



OMG I LOL'd so hard, best analogy ever... Now I'm actually afraid of getting one.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't worry guys, the Alpha CC is definitely a great cube. I have felt it myself and compared with many is great. You just need to make sure that your tension is the exact spot you want and that'll make it perfect. Since everyone turns with different strengths and pressure, the tension has to be of what you like. If you don't like this cube at its current tension and think it "sucks", then simply adjust it. After that, you need to make sure you lube it. Right out of the box, it is quite catchy. But after lubricating, this is one of the most amazing cubes I've ever tried. Alpha has worked long and hard on this cube to make sure everyone'll love it so be sure to try it out. 

P.S. Alpha did not make the Gans Puzzle. It was HaiYan Zhuang. So he's not the one who copied off of DaYan.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The ACC sucks


 
Pardon my ingles, but its an 'expensive suck'


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 18, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Don't worry guys, the Alpha CC is definitely a great cube. I have felt it myself and compared with many is great. You just need to make sure that your tension is the exact spot you want and that'll make it perfect. Since everyone turns with different strengths and pressure, the tension has to be of what you like. If you don't like this cube at its current tension and think it "sucks", then simply adjust it. After that, you need to make sure you lube it. Right out of the box, it is quite catchy. But after lubricating, this is one of the most amazing cubes I've ever tried. Alpha has worked long and hard on this cube to make sure everyone'll love it so be sure to try it out.
> 
> P.S. Alpha did not make the Gans Puzzle. It was HaiYan Zhuang. So he's not the one who copied off of DaYan.


 
when you say that its great and others say that its, not they are comparing it to the top cubes on the market. At this point in time we have amazing cubes ao one that is ok seems like crap. It may be a great cube but according to some it isn't close to other cubes (Guhong) so they say it sucks. What do you think? Is the alpha cc better than the dayan cubes and fII and Av?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 18, 2011)

I have learnt to take reviews, unboxing, and sales pitch with a pinch (cup) of salt.

I always hear such and such a cube is "soooo amazing". I do two things:

a. Check the current average of the cuber. If he is below 12s, I am more inclined to believe him/her. At that speed, locks, pops and great turning are his/her concerns
b. Trust one who is actually using it as his main or second (tops)


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

I´m not even sub 20 yet, but I can´t give this cube more credit than I already have. Sorry.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 19, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> when you say that its great and others say that its, not they are comparing it to the top cubes on the market. At this point in time we have amazing cubes ao one that is ok seems like crap. It may be a great cube but according to some it isn't close to other cubes (Guhong) so they say it sucks. What do you think? Is the alpha cc better than the dayan cubes and fII and Av?


 
Yes, I do agree that there are amazing cubes but this cube doesn't suck compared to any. If you take your time to tension it and lube it with lubix (or anything, I guess), this cube becomes godly. I'd say it is much better than Type F II and at the same level as Alpha V and GuHong. At least my Alpha CC is. I've spent my time to bring it to its full potential so I'd know.


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree i still only have the prototype, but with tension and lubing it with lubix it can be a very good speedcube for sure. But a lot of people prefer other cubes, and that normal. Yeah it an pieces of crap when you get it maybe, but like Jeffrey said take the time to play with the tension and break it inn. The guhong to is not the best cube, when it's brand new.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 19, 2011)

which cube takes more work to bring out its full potential? the Guhong or the Alpha CC?


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

Like the guhong now we know a lot of mods to put it better. 

And now im really wondering who will comme with a great mod for the alpha cc, but with out modding, i can't really say cause my guhong is way way way more breaked in the my alpha cc prototype.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 19, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I´m not even sub 20 yet, but I can´t give this cube more credit than I already have. Sorry.


 
that's fine bro. I respect your objective reviews. For example - your description of the lingyun was spot on (tho I thought a sub12 may have problem with the pops). Therefore, if I am planning a purchase, I do think about your views.

About the lingyun (subjective experience)- 
With c4u core, there is a slight change in the 'feel' when turning (as if I had lost the original dayan feel). But it helps to control the pops better.

Without the washers (on c4u core), there is less feel of bouyancy or float (similar to a cube without a weak spring). 
The turning feels better with washers. But to prevent pops (happens once in a while) I needed to take out the washersand tensioned it "tight' - it is still very fast yet no pop (rough turning as if I was using a lunhui). I opt to sacrifice 'feel' for 'function'- therefore no washers.

BTW - like your tattoo (your pics on the zhanchi review). Reminds me of:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Sleeve_Temporary_Tattoo_Sleeves_(1_pcs)-23460


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> that's fine bro. I respect your objective reviews. For example - your description of the lingyun was spot on (tho I thought a sub12 may have problem with the pops). Therefore, if I am planning a purchase, I do think about your views.
> 
> About the lingyun (subjective experience)-
> With c4u core, there is a slight change in the 'feel' when turning (as if I had lost the original dayan feel). But it helps to control the pops better.
> ...


 
14 hours or pain. Goes all the way up to my shoulder. Less painful that the disappointment that I endured with the CC tough......


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

The lingyun is very good, same thing for the alpha cc.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

Drake said:


> The lingyun is very good, same thing for the alpha cc.


 
Oh no you didn´t!


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

It's real, my lingyun NEVER pops, NEVER, and i can cut 45 with it, yeah the cc need a lot of work in a sence, but it still an piece of art.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

The LingYun will be the cube to remember. `f` the rest...


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol? You have an hard heard lol.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 19, 2011)

Drake said:


> The guhong to is not the best cube, when it's brand new.



Sorry, have to disagree. The correct statement is "The guhong is not _one_ of the best cube, _until it is lubed_"

IMO, the guhong is good even new, if it is lubed. alpha CC?


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

The cc if good, when lubed well, you can't really lube it "well" with lubix, cause of the thickness. The lubix help that sure, but i need to use maru, so that the lube can go evry where, what was hard cause of all the hollowness. And sorry for my mistake.
But there's a big diffrence between an brand new lubed guhong an a breaked in lubed guhong.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 19, 2011)

Drake said:


> But there's a big diffrence between an brand new lubed guhong an a breaked in lubed guhong.


 
Ok, true. But if we are comparing apple to apple...new lubed CC against new lubed guhong. alternatively broken in guhong vs broken in CC. No mod.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

I feel the need to clear some things up here.
Saying the ACC "sucks" was a bit harsh and I would like to take that statement back. 

I remember seeing the first pictures of the cube way back and have been anxiously awaiting it ever since. I'm not saying that the product is _bad_ (I stated several times that I think it's a decent cube before my emotional slip-up), I'm just disappointed that it isn't as good as I had hoped. Which is natural considering the prerelease hype of this cube that came from all parties, not just the potential buyers.

iCubemart sent me a "concerned" mail saying that they shipped the edge pieces that were missing with my cube. Even though we had agreed that it could wait till my next order (didn't want them to have to cover the shipping, I wasn't in a rush to get them). Now I feel like i'm putting them under pressure and messing with their business  Which was not my intention at all. 

So, sorry to all. 

To sum it up; the ACC is a good cube but just not the right cube for _me_ it seems. And yes, I have been working the tensions  I have 25 odd 3x3x3s, so I have a lot of cubes that I am comparing the CC too. It doesn't have to compete with ALL of them, because it is better than most of them. But still, at least 5 of the cubes I own are plainly better than the CC. It doesn't "suck", it's just not the best cube I own in terms of suiting my style. 

It's important that more people post their opinions on this cube so that potential buyers don't just go by what I and a few others think.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 21, 2011)

So how tight do people who love their cc's have them? I just can't seem to get it right. I have been trying all night


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 22, 2011)

Decided to "mod" the centers because thats where a lot of the locking comes from i.e. the open slots on the sides of the center pieces catch the edges, and it failed miserably. I have to say that I am extremely disappointed with this cube. I tried every tension I could and switched screws, springs and washers to no avail. I rank this cube only slightly higher than an A2 and it seems a downgrade from the A5 to me. This really sucks considering I was super excited about this cube, but I guess not every new cube invention is a good one.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jun 22, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Decided to "mod" the centers because thats where a lot of the locking comes from i.e. the open slots on the sides of the center pieces catch the edges, and it failed miserably. I have to say that I am extremely disappointed with this cube. I tried every tension I could and switched screws, springs and washers to no avail. I rank this cube only slightly higher than an A2 and it seems a downgrade from the A5 to me. This really sucks considering I was super excited about this cube, but I guess not every new cube invention is a good one.


 
Dude...lube it. Lubix or Maru. THEEEN it becomes amazing. And it'll get rid of the locking


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 22, 2011)

hype
setting expectations higher than anything you can possibly get.
SINCE THE BEGINNING OF PRODUCTS


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will have a review posted tomorrow


----------



## Bapao (Jun 22, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I will have a review posted tomorrow


 
Not that I can't wait till tomorrow, but what are your initial thoughts?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 23, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Not that I can't wait till tomorrow, but what are your initial thoughts?


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30099-Alpha-CC-Review-(Lubrication-and-Assembly)

but really this is a great cube not the best in the world IMO but awesome. Some flaws like weird pops and turning corners is a little too easy but other then that awesome


----------

